# New Forest pony / weight tape measurements please



## titchy (11 December 2009)

Hello, 

Please can you help me.   If any of you own a 13.2hh New Forest Pony please can I ask what it weighs (weigh tape measurement around girth).  I know this is not exact, just an approximate indication. 

Think my pony is slightly too fat and would love to know your pony's vital statistics!

Thank you very much.


----------



## floradora09 (11 December 2009)

I've got a 14.1 hands new forest, who when looking nice is about 430kg on my weigh tape but when on the lean side in winter can go down to about 400kg. 







EDIT- tbh I just go by how he's looking, and only use the weightape as a guide if i'm monitoring him regularly like in the winter, when he's most likely to lose weight without me noticing it as i see him on a daily basis so it's harder to pick up small changes!


----------



## JoBo (11 December 2009)

Not a New Forest but my Fjord who is 14hh-ish, and a similar shape is 425kg on the weight tape. We measured him yesterday.


----------



## Boysy (11 December 2009)

13.3 goes between 350 and 400kg mark and 14.1 goes between 375 and 420kg on a weightape. Both are on the portly side at the moment so prob top end of those scales.

Weightapes are notoriously 20kg out.....


----------



## amzy (11 December 2009)

My 13.2h New Forest is 380KG on the weigh tape at the moment and he is more on the leaner side.


----------



## The_snoopster (11 December 2009)

My nf was around the 13,2hh mark last spring he weighed 415 and was in good condition, i have seen chunky types of forrester and a more refined type so what might be heavy for one maybe a little lean for others as long as you can feel his ribs but not see them in a good rule of thumb.


----------



## guisbrogal (11 December 2009)

I have a brilliant chart that tells you what your horse should weigh dependant on his breed and height.

According to that a New Forest Pony of 13 - 13.3hh should weigh between 320 - 370 Kg with an everage of 360kg

Hope this helps
x


----------



## titchy (11 December 2009)

Thank you for your kind comments.  

My pony is 13.2/13.3hh and between 412kg/420kg on weigh tape measure.   Sideways on she looks absolutely fine, neck looks fine, but back and front view slightly too round (especially belly and bottom).  Also, I cannot feel her ribs which is really worrying me.  (Every book/article I read on condition scoring says you should be able to feel their ribs!)   Judging by your comments I will endeavour to slim her down to around 380kg to see if that makes any difference.  Very difficult with hardy little ponies. 

Thanks again.


----------



## Lottyhorse (11 December 2009)

My 13.1 is 380kgs on the tape, he is naturally broad set and a little portly currently.


----------



## Lottyhorse (11 December 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Thank you for your kind comments.  

My pony is 13.2/13.3hh and between 412kg/420kg on weigh tape measure.   Sideways on she looks absolutely fine, neck looks fine, but back and front view slightly too round (especially belly and bottom).  Also, I cannot feel her ribs which is really worrying me.  (Every book/article I read on condition scoring says you should be able to feel their ribs!)   Judging by your comments I will endeavour to slim her down to just under 400kg to see if that makes any difference.  Very difficult with hardy little ponies. 

Thanks again. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Mine's living out 24/7 without a rug, is fed a bit of HiFi good doer and a couple of sections of hay per day.  Grazing is still good but obviously not a lot of nutrition in it this time year.  The weight is slowly coming off, which is more visually obvious than the weigh tape shows.  He now has a waist rather than  being barrel shaped!


----------



## PennyJ (11 December 2009)

These are both very fit (for them) at the moment...

14.1 408kg
13.1 345kg (built like a tank though, more a 14hh body on short legs)

ETA I still have to feel very hard to find their ribs...

Weights as taken 2 days ago for worming.
Under normal circumstances, I would find 420-440kg acceptable for the big one, 360- 380kg for the little one.  In fact normally I would be pleased if they actually fell within those ranges, they'd be more likely to weigh more.


----------



## Lottyhorse (11 December 2009)

Mines a tank too!  I'm aiming for him to come down a notch on the tape to about 360kgs by spring.  Great little ponies aren't they!


----------



## Beatrice5 (11 December 2009)

I haven't a clue what my little chap weighs but he is only a baby (2yrs) and I can still feel his ribs and I wish I could put a bit of weight on him to keep him warm this winter. At what ages does a New Forest stop growing and begin to fill out?


----------



## tabithakat64 (11 December 2009)

Ours was the smae size as yours and 360kg.


----------



## SO1 (11 December 2009)

Mine is 13.3 and built like a small tank with a back which is wide like a table he takes an extra wide saddle - he is 420 on the weight tape but a bit portly at the moment - I am hoping to get him down to about 400.  However he does also take a 6ft rug as his body is long too it is just his legs that are short!

NF do come in different sizes so you might be better off doing condition scoring - you should be able to feel their ribs.


----------

